
How to break into homes (using an iPhone) - riaface
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-07/28/keyme-break-in
======
FatalLogic
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8091027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8091027)

